# flexible flyer airline jr #251



## Big Moe (Nov 14, 2015)

Just picked this up today. Wondering if anyone can tell me anything about it.


----------



## cds2323 (Nov 15, 2015)

Like those Flexible Flyers. I had a new one when I was a kid around 67-68. Also had the one my father had that was from before WW2. I've seen ads from the early forties. They didn't change much, if at all over the years. I think mainly in the decals used.

There were many models from small 37" to the large 65" models (like my dads). Remember many winter days racing down hill against the neighbor kids. They were better built than the average sled. Remember smoothing the rails and waxing for more speed. Still have a chin scar from an icy jump over a ramp we built.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 15, 2015)

While its possible it may be a late pre war sled I'm leaning more towards late 40's. Like everything else condition is really key to these bringing any money. I kinda like the old sleds too. V/r Shawn


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Nov 16, 2015)

Hello   May I chime in   Ill agree with  Shawn  mid to late forties   What red bloodied American  don't  love those Flexi Flyers Growing up on Long Island all of us had the different sizes they had to offer  That was then   when I moved to the West Coast 30 years ago  I came across  what they called the FLEXY RACER  out here on the west side  Same company  same logo  but instead of rails they used wheels   two on the steer set up   and two on the rear   It blew me away  Ihave two in my collection  I  don't no if they made  different sizes  One which I have still has the small hub caps   that say flexy on each one  Those were the first thing to fly off when you nailed the curb It also reminded me of reason Idont miss the snow  You can probly look them up   ALL THE BEST   RUDY CONTRATTI  FAIRFAX   CALIF


----------



## Oldbikes (Nov 16, 2015)

Hard to believe it's almost that time of year again, here's one from my collection I got out for
My kids to ride last winter...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Nov 16, 2015)

I have a Skippy Sno-plane and Mickey Mouse Flexible Flyer like yours Shawn. Though your Streamline has an interesting design too, of all the styles I came across, those were the two I liked most. 

I've researched and started to write up a history of both. 

The Sno-plane is interesting because it had the same designers as the Skippy tricycle and more than 20 other Skippy products. This page -

http://www.oldbike.eu/museum/childrens/49746-2/

S.L Allen's Flexible Flyer was apparently the first steered sled patent, 1889. I've not yet found an advert for the Mickey Mouse. I'll update the page when I do. Does anyone have one to share?
This page -

http://www.oldbike.eu/museum/childrens/1935-mickey-mouse-flexible-flyer-sled/

So now I have period sleds for my daughter and myself for some winter fun, what's not so certain in my neck of the woods is whether there'll be any snow


----------



## tommydale1950 (Nov 17, 2015)

*Sled*

Must be I am a lot older than you guys ,here is mine...Tom


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 17, 2015)

Wing Your Heel said:


> So now I have period sleds for my daughter and myself for some winter fun, what's not so certain in my neck of the woods is whether there'll be any snow




While I have seen snow in my neck of the woods it sure isn't very common. Especially enough to really enjoy a sled. I told the girlfriend we may have to take a trip north just to try them out. V/r Shawn


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Nov 19, 2015)

I think 1985 was the last good sled snow in central TX... In Central, IL. we use paraffin on the runners, every year. I miss San Antonio, every winter!


----------

